# Reo Positive Contact Repair



## Renesh (9/6/15)

Hi Reo Gurus,
My Reo has developed the dreaded arcing and firing issue. In my haste to try to remedy the fault, i sanded the fire point with fine sandpaper. It works for a day or two..and then back to issues.
Any advice on how to remedy this (replacing the positive contact with a new one is at the bottom of the fix list right now)..

Also, where do i buy that dielectric grease from? I've checked builders warehouse and a car spares shop..but didn't know about it....


Thanks in advance/


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Hi Reo Gurus,
> My Reo has developed the dreaded arcing and firing issue. In my haste to try to remedy the fault, i sanded the fire point with fine sandpaper. It works for a day or two..and then back to issues.
> Any advice on how to remedy this (replacing the positive contact with a new one is at the bottom of the fix list right now)..
> 
> ...



Give @kimbo a shout... he has little bakkies of it for sale at R20.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Hi Reo Gurus,
> My Reo has developed the dreaded arcing and firing issue. In my haste to try to remedy the fault, i sanded the fire point with fine sandpaper. It works for a day or two..and then back to issues.
> Any advice on how to remedy this (replacing the positive contact with a new one is at the bottom of the fix list right now)..
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear, but in the long run the only fix is a new one. PM @kimbo he sells dielectric grease at a steal - R20 for a tub that will last you many years. What you can try for now is Brasso & elbow grease on the part that you've sanded then, not ideal, but can help, is use ordinary vaseline - just a very thin layer on the contact point (including battery terminals).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre (9/6/15)

If that is the gold plated positive contact, you really have no option but to replace in the long run. The gold plated contact must not be sanded - just cleaned with a white eraser and/or alcohol. Available for R95 at VM: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-grand-positive-contact/

Am not sure what is beneath the gold plating, probably brass. Dielectric grease or the like should work in the mean time. @kimbo sells some - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/electrical-contact-lubricant-dielectric-grease.t12076/.


----------



## abdul (9/6/15)

@Renesh Come over tonight before i leave for cricket, i have some for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (9/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Give @kimbo a shout... he has little bakkies of it for sale at R20.


Thanks skipper, will do.


----------



## Renesh (9/6/15)

johan said:


> Sorry to hear, but in the long run the only fix is a new one. PM @kimbo he sells dielectric grease at a steal - R20 for a tub that will last you many years. What you can try for now is Brasso & elbow grease on the part that you've sanded then, not ideal, but can help, is use ordinary vaseline - just a very thin layer on the contact point (including battery terminals).


Thanks @johan , will try that this evening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (9/6/15)

abdul said:


> @Renesh Come over tonight before i leave for cricket, i have some for you


Thanks brother, will come past you this evening.


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

@Andre FYI, the positive contact is made of Berillium Copper and then plated with gold. Berillium Copper is used very widely in electrical- and electronic industry as "contact" material due to its durability and excellent conducting properties.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## abdul (9/6/15)

If anybody else needs in Jhb, Pm me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renesh (9/6/15)

Andre said:


> If that is the gold plated positive contact, you really have no option but to replace in the long run. The gold plated contact must not be sanded - just cleaned with a white eraser and/or alcohol. Available for R95 at VM: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/reo-grand-positive-contact/
> 
> Am not sure what is beneath the gold plating, probably brass. Dielectric grease or the like should work in the mean time. @kimbo sells some - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/electrical-contact-lubricant-dielectric-grease.t12076/.


Thanks @Andre , will try some of the other fixes... but will likely just buy another repair kit eventually... least i won't have to fight to the gasket seated properly this time.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

